# Lucky Me!



## Sarah (Jan 21, 2004)

It pays to have connections.

One of the ladies that works in my dad's office, her son is going to meet the cast and crew of LOTR!!! (Lucky, b*stard, I wish I could go with him). But I get the next best thing. He's gonna get autographs for me!!!!     
The inner pamphlet from the FOTR EE
The inner pamphlet from the FOTR theatrical edition
The inner pamphlet from TTTEE
The inner pamphlet from TTT theatrical edition
The inner pamphlet from The FOTR CD
The inner pamphlet from TTT CD
The inner pamphlet from The ROTK CD
The inner pamphlet from The Hobbit Video Game for Gameboy
The inner pamphlet from The FOTR videogame for PC
The inner pamphlet from The FOTR videogame for gameboy
The inner pamphlet from TTT videogame for gameboy
The inner pamphlet from The ROTK videogame for gameboy
The inner pamphlet from The War of the Ring videogame for PC
and a small map of Beleriand I recieved with the boxed set of The Silmarillian on CD

So, which one should I send????


----------



## Starflower (Jan 21, 2004)

if you only get one, send one of the movie ones, one that you value the most


----------



## Sarah (Jan 21, 2004)

But I like them all the same *whine*


----------



## Starflower (Jan 21, 2004)

hmm.. i would go for the FoTR... it would be a bit funny to have the autographs in the second one but not on the first one...dunno just seems more logical that way

or, you can send them both, and ask half the people sign one and half the other one  go on- be greedy


----------



## Sarah (Jan 21, 2004)

yeah, but I won't be there, *whine again*

I wish I could go.


----------

